# Any LSU fans in Dubai????



## Cass0918 (Sep 16, 2010)

Very excited about watching the game this weekend!!!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Where can you watch it?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you referring to the football mon night time game or to ol'miss game on saturday afternoon?


----------



## Cass0918 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am referring to the College BCS National Championship! Since it will be early Tuesday morning here, I am planning just to watch it on my computer.

I am a huge LSU Tiger fan, so wanted to share my excitment!


----------



## andrewsa43 (May 3, 2010)

Roll Tide! I'll be up at 5:30 to watch.


----------



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

GEAUX TIGERS! I am an LSU alumni and needless to say a huge LSU fan. I just got the ESPN package with DU which should be playing the game tomorrow. Any post-win celebrations at night?


----------



## Cass0918 (Sep 16, 2010)

Coldubs said:


> GEAUX TIGERS! I am an LSU alumni and needless to say a huge LSU fan. I just got the ESPN package with DU which should be playing the game tomorrow. Any post-win celebrations at night?


So glad to see there is another Tiger grad here!!! When did you graduate?

I will be too excited to sleep - but hoping to get up tomorrow morning and watch!:clap2: 

I would love a post celebration but I am a Mom of a 3 yr old so it would be difficult. We are at Shorline Apartments, are you close?


----------



## LSU_Tiger (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi! We are at the Torch in the Marina....I graduated in '06 and coldubs (hubby) in '08, you?...Can't believe we finally meet Saban in the biggest game of all! Only bad part is having to go to work after.  Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Got to work and if the game didnt just start  AWESOME  

Not looking too good for LSU at this point...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry you guys lost


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

MVP of the game-THE WHOLE TIDE DEFENSE.


----------



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

Worst LSU game I have ever seen.... Good thing we didn't fly to New Orleans for the game...


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I just like to see a good game and not a big supporter of either team,but I am not sure why Les Miles did not switch QBs at half time.


----------



## andrewsa43 (May 3, 2010)

ROLLLLLLL TIDE!!!

Rammer Jammer yellow hammer!


----------

